# Raging Poison Ivy....



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

She is a daughter of GR CH Zorro X GR CH Rage... 
at 7 weeks...
















with her sister...









here she is almost 3 months old...









when we went fishing...

























and just the other day.... nooo she isn't spoiled... sheesh....lol









And finally... Ivy's hated enemy Peanut....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great looking girl!!!! Love the name!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love her! Shes a cute one


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

It's time i capture those ears...she's my inspiration


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww thanks all.... yeah those ears.... she is such a diva... always has those ears alert like that..lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful little girl  The parrot is gorgeous too I love the colors.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww the evil Peanut..lol he hates everyone, except when there is food..lol He was given to me a couple years ago, I'd never had any birds, and he is something..lol

He only says 1 word... hello... over and over and over and over.... lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am surprised he says so little Amazons are amazing talkers. They are a great type of bird. The Red Lored Amazon itself is such a curious type, but Amazons in general are birds with loads of personality and attitude.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aw. She looks cuddly. I like her enemy too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She is a beauitful girl. I love her


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Hahaha i love ivy, she is gorgeous.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish the amazon would talk more..lol I have to say he only started saying Hello about a year ago.. when I first got him he didn't say anything but lived with an annoying nanday conure... once the conure was gone he has calmed and says hello... every once in awhile I think I hear another word, but mainly just hello..lol He can whistle something fierce but its when you are out of the room..lol He's fun, when we got him he was in a tiny little cage, he doesn't have a cage now, just a perch in the corner of the room..lol He is a horrible begger... will climb in a bowl of romen noodles if you don't pay attention, and will climb to the back of the couch and pull my hair if I ignore him..lol

thanks everyone for the compliaments on Ivy, she is going to be a diva for sure..lol


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

I love Ivy!! That picture of her yawning kills me, she is ever so cute and such a beautiful color.


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

awesome pics!! i love the blackz they just gawjuss!!..that pic of looking at the cam on the chain is crak upz its like shes saying "huh wat did u say?" very cute!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


>


OMG I loooooves her! If you EVER get sick of her you can just send her to me!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

very cute doggie


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Stacia, she is getting soooo big! I loooove her! Her ears are looking BANGIN!!! Definitely capture those ears, Nisse! She is so gorgeous can't wait to see more pics soon!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dang she's maturing fast! I still feel like I was playin with her yesterday! Aww Peanut the hello repeater lol. You seen any recent pics of Junior? He's a sexy boy


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Just the ones on facebook, but did you see the ones of Daisy and Lil Jewels? They are getting big too!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a cockatiel that talks and whistles non stop! lol He says Burrito idk y?? lol and some bad words in spanish and italian :/ he will kiss and mock ur laughter, phone ringer and sneezes lol HE's a very vocal guy lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a good looking gal.I look forward to seeing pics of her in the future!Thanks for sharing


----------

